# Dare to Be- Nails Challenge- Butterflies (June 22nd- July 6th)



## vixie13 (Jun 22, 2011)

[SIZE=medium]It's Time for a New Theme! 




[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium] [/SIZE]Chosen by Jjlane winner of the challenge  *Dare To Be Nails - Animal Instincts 



*

*Remember!*

[SIZE=medium]If you are planning on entering this challenge, please post your entry in this thread and then PM[/SIZE] [SIZE=medium]me with your choice of theme should you win the challenge. If you do *not*[/SIZE] [SIZE=medium]PM[/SIZE] [SIZE=medium]me with your choice, your entry will *not* be included in the voting poll. I will do my best to remind anyone should they forget.  



[/SIZE]

Entry deadline for Dare to Be Challenges will be at 6pm Central Time on the last day of the challenge. (2 weeks time) Please have your entry posted and pm sent to me, prior to this date/time 



 Thank You! XO

[SIZE=medium]Here are some inspirational pics, but feel free to add your own to this thread: [/SIZE]


----------



## llehsal (Jun 23, 2011)

Can't wait to see the entries.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Jun 24, 2011)

Love the new theme!


----------



## jeanarick (Jun 24, 2011)

Here's my entry.  This is my second manicure for this theme.  The first one was a stamping attempt and it was hideous!!!  So, I took that off, started over and I used my nail stickers.  Not really what I had envisioned, but I still like it.

*Products Used:*

Sally Hansen Xtreme Wear - The Real Teal

Broadway Fashion Diva Nail Stickers

Avon Speed Dry Top Coat


----------



## tangerinex3 (Jun 24, 2011)

I can't wait to see the other entries either!


----------



## ox0xbarbiex0xo (Jun 24, 2011)

Great entry Jeannine! 

I'm trying to think of what to do for mine... lol.  I have OPI LFN on my nails now and I'm hoping I can just do something butterfly-y over it.    Not sure what to do though!


----------



## MiaMaria (Jun 24, 2011)

The last inspirational pic is craaazy!  haha

Good job jeanarick  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Too bad I'm not good at nails. If I was, I would've entered something.


----------



## vixie13 (Jun 26, 2011)

Very Pretty Jean!!


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Jun 26, 2011)

Omg jean these are so cute!!  Those butterflies are stickers?


----------



## jeanarick (Jun 27, 2011)

Thanks girls!  Yep, they are stickers.
 



> Originally Posted by *Bonnie Krupa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Omg jean these are so cute!!  Those butterflies are stickers?


----------



## ox0xbarbiex0xo (Jun 29, 2011)

I attempted this challenge already and it turned out horrible.  lol


----------



## nkaozouaher (Jun 30, 2011)

I can't wait to see more! Maybe i'll try to do this tonight  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Jun 30, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *jeanarick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Thanks girls!  Yep, they are stickers.


 Wow they look like those acrylic molds


----------



## zadidoll (Jul 2, 2011)

Not an entry but I thought of you girls when I saw this cover - April 2011 Nailpro.


----------



## ox0xbarbiex0xo (Jul 2, 2011)

I have an entry to submit!  I'm just lazy to do it right now, but I'll have it up by the 6th!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ox0xbarbiex0xo (Jul 3, 2011)

Please excuse the lack of a "clean up" job.  Also, the white polish I used isn't meant to be used as an all over polish, making this a little more difficult.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## vixie13 (Jul 3, 2011)

Here's my entry! Great looks so far ladies!!

I know we've seen this look a lot on here, but I wanted to try it out and show my friends! They loved it, especially since I work at the zoo they go all excited and want me to do more animal themed nails!


----------



## vixie13 (Jul 3, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *ox0xbarbiex0xo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 are the swirls and dots from your new acrylic mold?


----------



## magosienne (Jul 3, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *vixie13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Here's my entry! Great looks so far ladies!!
> ...



It's lovely ! It's my favorite butterfly  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ox0xbarbiex0xo (Jul 3, 2011)

Great entry, Vixie!  I'm so glad you entered!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Yes, the swirly pieces are from my acrylic molds.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> When I took that mold out of the package I didn't think I'd ever use it.  But!  It's the first one I used!  And man, do they really stick to your nails!  The black dots are just black rhinestones.  And the butterfly is just a konad stamp.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## vixie13 (Jul 4, 2011)

Only TWO days left to enter!!! Come on MUT lets get some more entries posted!!!!


----------



## katy0330 (Jul 5, 2011)

I really like the eyes... not so sure about the nails though. A little bit too much for me. But still really nice pic!





 



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Not an entry but I thought of you girls when I saw this cover - April 2011 Nailpro.


----------



## ivette (Jul 5, 2011)

nice pics


----------



## DreamWarrior (Jul 5, 2011)

Ooo!  If only I had more time to do my own nails... they're always sooo plain.

Nice job ladies!! Butterflies was an awesome theme!


----------

